# Dx for Platypnea-Orthodeoxia Syndrome???



## Cpolisena (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone know the diagnosis for Platypnea-Orthodeoxia Syndrome? I can't seem to find it anywhere!

Thanks


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 19, 2011)

Chrisp1202 said:


> Does anyone know the diagnosis for Platypnea-Orthodeoxia Syndrome? I can't seem to find it anywhere!
> 
> Thanks



I couldnt find it either. But i did find this on Aetna insurance website.

786.09 Other symptoms involving respiratory system and other chest symptoms [orthodeoxia-platypnea]  

Maybe this is what you should use.


----------

